

Ask HN: best platform for selling windows desktop software - Rabidgremlin

I&#x27;m looking to sell a $15 windows app and I&#x27;m looking for a platform to handle the eCommerce and digital delivery side of things.<p>FastSpring ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastspring.com&#x2F; ) looks pretty good. I was wondering if anyone had experience using them or if there  other platforms I should investigate.
======
doubt_me
Well what is the app?

~~~
Rabidgremlin
It is a "soundboard" app targeting pen & paper role players. Makes it easy for
a DM to control mood music and SFX.

Probably useful for podcasters and theater shows too. Similar to this:
[http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/soundboard-
mac/](http://www.ambrosiasw.com/utilities/soundboard-mac/)

Also plan on selling "packs" of themed music and SFX.

~~~
doubt_me
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/)

There are a bunch of alternatives

as for eCommerce that might be a little specific so I would do as much
research as possible.

Obviously don't use paypal

~~~
Rabidgremlin
I'll check it out... curious about not using PayPal... I know it has an awful
rep but do you have a personal horror story?

~~~
doubt_me
Yea my aunt was running an Ebay business selling vintage clothes/ art/ jewelry
(I was helping her out and putting in a lot of hours)

4 bad reviews from the same person within an hour locked her paypal account
and all the money inside for 6+ months. She wasn't allowed to sell more than
10 items a month when she was averaging 100+ items a month. It was feeding her
and her kids. Weeks went by and she didn't have any money so she went on food
stamps for those 6+ months. Paypal simply didn't give a fuck and after 1 email
where she asked very nicely why she couldn't sell more than 10 items they
locked her account indefinitely. 2 years later she still doesn't have the
money and she isn't allowed to sell under any other ebay usernames.

Well if that didn't happen she wouldn't have found her new job making triple
the money at an actual store front.

Besides that story I would recommend using something like braintree in order
to make them stronger and grow.

Paypal can suck my dick :)

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Sheesh that sux.

Unfortunately
[https://www.braintreepayments.com/](https://www.braintreepayments.com/) is
not world wide yet (I'm in New Zealand) but I will keep an eye on them.

~~~
doubt_me
[http://www.payoneer.com/](http://www.payoneer.com/)

[https://www.payza.com/](https://www.payza.com/)

[https://www.skrill.com/en/](https://www.skrill.com/en/)

Apparently payza is global

